# By Nature- thoughts?



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I was in Petsmart the other day, to pee lol, but of course I had to stop and look around. I was in the food section, and stumbled across this brand, By Nature.

It looks pretty good? Anyone have any experiences or thoughts? 

They also had a tent at the dog show I was at this weekend. They were the only dog food company there to talk to people, I wish I had gone over lol, but I was a bit busy helping with dogs. 

Anyways, here are the flavors and the ingredients:

Salmon, Ocean Fish & Yogurt
_Salmon Meal, Menhaden Fish Meal, Ground Barley, Ground Oats, Ground Brown Rice, Herring Oil, Sunflower Oil, Yogurt, Flaxseed Meal, Tomato Pomace, Natural Flavors, Alfalfa Meal, Salt, Yeast Culture, Potassium Chloride, Taurine, Vitamin E Supplement, Choline Chloride, Zinc Sulfate, Zinc Proteinate, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Sweet Potatoes, Carrots, Blueberries, Cranberries, Dried Chicory Root, Raspberries, Turmeric, Niacin Supplement, Ferrous Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Manganese Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Thiamine Mononitrate, Copper Sulfate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Calcium Iodate, Folic Acid, Biotin, Selenium Yeast, Sodium Selenite, Dried Yeast Fermentation Solubles._

Protein 27% (minimum)
Fat 15% (minimum)

Chicken Flavor

_Chicken Meal, Ground Barley, Ground Oats, Ground Brown Rice, Chicken Fat (Stabilized with Mixed Tocopherols), Lamb Meal, Chicken, Flaxseed Meal, Tomato Pomace, Natural Flavors, Alfalfa Meal, Yeast Culture, Salt, Calcium Carbonate, Fish Oil (Natural source of DHA), Taurine, Vitamin E Supplement, Choline Chloride, Zinc Sulfate, Zinc Proteinate, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Sweet Potatoes, Carrots, Blueberries, Cranberries, Dried Chicory Root, Raspberries, Turmeric, Niacin Supplement, Ferrous Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, d–Calcium Pantothenate, Manganese Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Thiamine Mononitrate, Copper Sulfate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Calcium Iodate, Folic Acid, Biotin, Selenium Yeast, Sodium Selenite, Rosemary Extract, Dried Yeast Fermentation Solubles._

Protein 22% (minimum)
Fat 14% (minimum)

Duck & Sweet Peas

_Duck Meal, Turkey Meal, Ground Barley, Ground Oats, Ground Brown Rice, Chicken Fat (Stabilized with Mixed Tocopherols), Sweet Peas, Flaxseed Meal, Tomato Pomace, Natural Flavors, Alfalfa Meal, Salt, Yeast Culture, Potassium Chloride, Taurine, Vitamin E Supplement, Choline Chloride, Zinc Sulfate, Zinc Proteinate, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Sweet Potatoes, Carrots, Blueberries, Cranberries, Dried Chicory Root, Raspberries, Turmeric, Niacin Supplement, Ferrous Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Manganese Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Thiamine Mononitrate, Copper Sulfate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Calcium Iodate, Folic Acid, Biotin, Selenium Yeast, Sodium Selenite, Rosemary Extract, Dried Yeast Fermentation Solubles._

Protein 27% (minimum)
Fat 15% (minimum)

Pork & Sweet Potato

_Pork Meal, Ground Barley, Canola Oil (Stabilized with Mixed Tocopherols), Sweet Potatoes, Flaxseed Meal, Oat Meal, Tomato Pomace, Natural Flavors, Alfalfa Meal, Yeast Culture, Salt, Taurine, Vitamin E Supplement, Choline Chloride, Zinc Sulfate, Zinc Proteinate, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Carrots, Blueberries, Cranberries, Dried Chicory Root, Raspberries, Turmeric, Niacin Supplement, Ferrous Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Manganese Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Thiamine Mononitrate, Copper Sulfate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Calcium Iodate, Folic Acid, Biotin, Selenium Yeast, Sodium Selenite, Rosemary Extract, Dried Yeast Fermentation Solubles._

Protein 24% (minimum)
Fat 14% (minimum)


How does it look to you guys? It's sold at both Petco and Petsmart, which is helpful. 

My only concern is that it's got three different yeast ingredients....two are at the bottom, one is more towards the top. Murph has gotten an ear infection in the past with yeast, is this something that I should be concerned about? Why would they put yeast in the dog food? I don't think I've seen that in others...


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Definitely not a horrible food. The fish formula has menhaden fish meal which is known to be preserved with ethoxiquin which is of concern to people feeding kibble.

Usually dogs will get ear infections from yeast which includes a secondary bacterial infection. You are correct in assuming that increased dietary yeast will increase frequency of yeasty ear infections. My dogs no longer get any ear infections now that I know they don't get any yeast in their diet (I was battling ear infections with Emmy for 2 years!).


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

See the thing is, I'm going to attempt to put the dogs on something that can be obtained either at Petco or Petsmart. Hopefully. So that means either Blue Buffalo, Wellness or this, as those are the only three I *think* (unless I'm forgetting) worth considering.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh, well then its a definite possibility for this food. If I were you I would rotate all the foods every couple of months :wink:


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I need to dig through BB and Wellness ingredients. See if those have yeast. The yeast just makes me nervous lol!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I use their canned foods but not their dry. Here is the canned 95% meat turkey and bacon that I am currently using:

Turkey, Turkey Broth, Bacon, Turkey Liver, Guar Gum, Cassia Gum, Carrageenan, Salt, Minerals (Iron Amino Acid Chelate, Zinc Amino Acid Chelate, Cobalt Amino Acid Chelate, Copper Amino Acid Chelate, Manganese Amino Acid Chelate, Sodium Selenite, Potassium Iodide), Inulin, Vitamins (Vitamin E, A, B12, D3 Supplements, Thiamine Mononitrate, Biotin, Riboflavin Supplement), Choline Chloride, Flaxseed Oil, Taurine, Potassium Chloride

It's my first time trying it and the dogs seem to like it. I got it at a pretty good price and I figured it was good in their rotation. I give them canned food every morning so they get extra meat. I'm not sure if they sell the canned versions at Petco, but they should if they sell the dry ones and if you join their Petco club, they send you reward money that you can use on future purchases. I just got $5 from them in an email to use on anything in the store so I guess I will have to see if they sell that canned food next time I go there.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2010)

The only thing I don't like about By Nature dry food is that their kibble size is really small. Looks somewhat like cat food. I have 3 large dogs that prefer large size kibble.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> Definitely not a horrible food. The fish formula has menhaden fish meal which is known to be preserved with ethoxiquin which is of concern to people feeding kibble.
> 
> Usually dogs will get ear infections from yeast which includes a secondary bacterial infection. You are correct in assuming that increased dietary yeast will increase frequency of yeasty ear infections. My dogs no longer get any ear infections now that I know they don't get any yeast in their diet (I was battling ear infections with Emmy for 2 years!).




Natalie,

Can't Menhaden also be preserved with Naturox instead of Ethoxyquin? 

Don't quote me on this but I think By Nature is Ethoxyquin free.


----------



## littleboodog (Jun 28, 2010)

I am very happy feeding a raw diet but if I had to choose a commercial dog food for emergency reasons it would be By Nature wet, cat, too.

Nothing can save kibble.


----------

